# New 'print & paste' dungeon textures (episode 7)



## Kris (Jun 6, 2018)

The latest video (and associated pdf file) has just been released for my print & paste dungeon series:

[video=youtube_share;NpbW0ul6EoE]https://youtu.be/NpbW0ul6EoE[/video]

In this one I supply a few new floor patterns (along with a smaller door graphic), for people who might like to add a bit of variety to their 2.5D dungeon tiles.

As always, these new textures are available as pay-what-you-want products over on RPGNow and DriveThruRPG - so feel free to pick them up for free, or (if you feel so inclined) throw a couple of coppers into the hat.







Note that all of the previous videos can be found HERE, and all of the textures are being collected HERE.


----------

